# ATI Radeon 9800 fglrx device not found problem

## alex-b

Hi guys,

ive been trough most of the ati radeon-relaed topics lately

and i cant find my problem anywhere, so i desided to post.

 I have a Hercules Radeon 9800 (not the pro) and i am having really hard time installing it.

All the guides i found here dont seem to help at all. I even had a 9700 card by the same vendor a week ago and i configured it with the same steps with the info from the forums.

Only this time i didint help:( I tryed a new topic, the "ATI Howto", but ... it didnt help too. The drivers compile without errors, i have DRI built in the kernel, DRM is not. Also, i have agpgart compiled in the kernel. (this might be the problem...)

I emerged the ati-drivers (3.2.4), and when i try to load the fglrx.o modules it says:

```

core root # insmod fglrx

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.o

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

core root # dmesg | grep fglrx | uniq

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 677 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

```

Well, i am completly clueless from here:( I have no idea what to do, and i can only use console.

I have already tryed #ati on freenode, without success.

If anyone has an idea on this issue, please share it.

Thanks alot!

Alex

P.S:

I forgot to mention that i have ASUS A7V266-E motherboard with VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP] Chipset.

I dont know if it metters, but it might give some more info.Last edited by alex-b on Fri Aug 22, 2003 12:14 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> The drivers compile without errors, i have DRI built in the kernel, DRM is not. Also, i have agpgart compiled in the kernel. (this might be the problem...) 

 

You shouldn't have DRI or DRM, just AGP support. If you have the ATI Radeon DRI support selected in the kernel, that'll cause problems.

----------

## alex-b

Tryed that, same error. Also, i have just compiled the kernel excluding agpgart and it still gives precisly the same error.

Is the support for that card broken?

If not, what am i doing wrong?

Thanks

----------

## scawa

Am running into the same error....  And ran out of time last night (I have to be at work at 6:00 A.M. to beat traffic) to finish it.

Tried compiling AGP support into the kernel... No joy.  Tried using the "Internal" ati-drivers AGP support as the ATI Tips and Tricks post suggests.... No joy....

What I'm going to try to do tonight is compile the agpgart as a module, then do a modprobe of agpgart and set it up in the /etc/modules.autoload file...

I had an ephanie last night, though.  Basic Gentoo is in truth easy to install... The emerge/portage system makes it great to install (though not for the Linux newbie)....  It's all those darn peripherals we put on our computers!!!!!!!!  Graphics cards, sound cards....

That's where the great folks on this forum come in....  But I've looked at these forums and seen 20 different methods for installing the same Graphic Card (the radeon 9800)... and many of them conflict with eachother!!!!!  It becomes very frustrating...  But I am keeping a journal of each peripherial install and will try to post the summary when it all comes together....   :Cool: 

----------

## Wedge_

The card is definitely supported, it works for me. I don't think you're doing much wrong though. I have a problem with my 9800 that displays the very same error messages when loading the module and in dmesg. I haven't seen anyone else with the same problem, but since you've got a Hercules R9800 like me, it might be worth checking. This is a very strange workaround, but it's the only way I can get the module to load when I run into the problem - boot up your Windows install (if you have one...) and play a game for a few minutes. Then reboot and try loading the module again. This works for me, but I have no idea what's going wrong or why that fixes it   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KillaK

Greetings Alex B. 

I've run into this problem myself and this is how I got my Radeon 9000PRO 128meg working.

Edit your XF86Config or XF86Config-4 file. (whichever X is using) Check the logs in /var/log/ under the file XFree86.0.log to see which one X is using.

After you run fglrxconfig and answer the questions, edit the XFree86 file and look for this line towards the bottom: (if you have not run it before)

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === Fire GL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "Display2"                   "0"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=496e <---This line here

    Screen 0

EndSection

You need to change it from BusID "PCI:1:0:1"  to:

BusID "PCI:1:0:0" so it would look like this:

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    

Save the XF86 File and restart X and it should be working fine for you now.

If your still having problems, let me know and I will assist more.

The reason why it seems to error is unkown. I don't know if it is X not finding it properly or if it's the drivers for ATI that cause the issues.

I'm still trying to narrow down the list as to why it errors out the way it does, I sent ATI a bug report but they have yet to even respond to my email. *sigh*

Regards

KillaK

----------

## Wedge_

 *KillaK wrote:*   

>  You need to change it from BusID "PCI:1:0:1" to:
> 
> BusID "PCI:1:0:0" so it would look like this:
> 
> BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

 

I hope that fixes it. It's definitely not what's causing this weird problem I have though   :Confused: 

Edit: KillaK, would you mind adding your solution to the Radeon HOWTO thread?

----------

## KillaK

Sure Wedge not a problem.

It does effect my system on all the distro's I've used over the years. Don't know if it's an X issue or ATI driver isssue honestly.

I never had these problems with my old Nvidia Geforce 2MX card, so I am leaning towards the drivers causing the problem. I just wish ATI would answer my emails, as to why it does this odd behavior.

Regards

KillaK

----------

## Wedge_

 *KillaK wrote:*   

> Sure Wedge not a problem. 

 

Thanks  :Smile: 

I'm not sure if lspci showing two display controllers is actually a bug. One of them is marked "Secondary" when I try it: 

```
03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Hercules: Unknown device 0002

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 255, IRQ 10

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        Memory at e3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)

        Subsystem: Hercules: Unknown device 0003

        Flags: stepping, 66Mhz, medium devsel

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128M]

        Memory at e3010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

so I had always assumed it was something to do with dual monitor capabilities. If it isn't, there must still be something wrong with fglrxconfig if it uses the address of the second one when it's not supposed to. Have you tried submitting the problem using the Linux driver feedback form here?

----------

## scawa

Man... I have spent a week trying every configuration that was suggested in ALL the responses to get my Radeon 9800 card configured.  I have recompiled my kernel, putting the agpgart module in the kernel, in as a module...  changed the XF86Config files... emerged new agp modules, emerged new ati modules..... Followed explicitly what was in the ATI Configuration tip... Nothing has worked.

It has wasted my time and late nights......  (luckily my wife is directing a play in the evening for the next couple months... so I didn't have to take time away from my marriage)

I went out and spent the money to buy a nVidia GeForce MX440 and had it up in 20 minutes (the time it took to emerge the nVidia Drivers and configure XF86Config).  My time is much more valuable than the trouble I wasted in configuring the ATI card....

I read post after post; and almost every post had a DIFFERENT way to configure the card and no one had any REAL answers.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I can tweak my nVidia card for games later, but I'm now on to more important things like emerging KDE....   :Smile: 

I still think Gentoo Rocks and Linux Rolls.... but the Radeon 9800 card is too difficult to configure for Linux...  The dificulty of configuring the cards (Even my latest Mandrake Live CD couldn't configure it....) is what will keep the Linux desktop out of mainstream... for a while.  :Sad: 

----------

## taikuri

 *scawa wrote:*   

> Man... I have spent a week trying every configuration that was suggested in ALL the responses to get my Radeon 9800 card configured.  I have recompiled my kernel, putting the agpgart module in the kernel, in as a module...  changed the XF86Config files... emerged new agp modules, emerged new ati modules..... Followed explicitly what was in the ATI Configuration tip... Nothing has worked.

 

Yep, same problem here with the Radeon 9800 non-pro.... Changing the BusId makes no difference, and fglrx fails to load with the error message "no such device". I have tried the 3.2.0 and 3.2.4 drivers.

Too bad I already sold my Radeon 8500  :Sad: 

Well this POS is going back to the store tomorrow, I'm probably getting a Geforce too...

I really really hope that ATi would get it's s**t together - I even had problems installing the drivers for WinXP! (Had to install them manually because of a bug in the installation program...)   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## alex-b

I am sick of it, i have a hercules 9700 pro now (gave my 9800 for some time to a windows-using friend) and i will actualy pay a small prise and get a geforce fx 5900. Nvidia are sure alot better then ATI when it comes to drivers. Too bad it had to happend like this, but i wont wait for them months to make a driver, i want it to work now, and it wont even do vesa. If it was able to do some vesa, i wouldve waited, but the last official driver from ati.com is from last october or so. I am sick and tired of waiting to  get the most of my box:( I am so sorry it had to be like this, the radeon was vewy cute!

----------

## DArtagnan

I just bought a new Hercules 3D Radeon 9600 Pro and I have spent 2 days to have it working! Guess, I only got 2D but no 3D...now I'm sorry that I did not buy a nvidia video card....should I ?

----------

